

The GSD Mentality Doesn’t Make Your Startup Better - imosquera
http://isaacmosquera.com/post/91168087319/the-gsd-mentality-doesnt-make-your-startup-better

======
PaulHoule
It's a matter of "getting shit down efficiently"

~~~
imosquera
I decided to use the word "better" because for some aspects like design, I'm
not sure I would want that to be done more efficiently necessarily, but
instead I would want it to be done better and achieve better design even if it
costs me a bit more in time/effort. I think better in this sense is more
qualitative although we should try to quantify as much as possible.

